#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Anatel diz que ate 5000 clientes não necessita do registro...

## Ebudny

Bom dia Caros colegas,

Primariamente, venho compartilhar que ontem no jornal teve uma matéria informando que qualquer um pode abrir um provedor, que só é necessário a licença com 5000 clientes.

MINHAS PERGUNTAS:

1 - > Anatel irá devolver minha inscrição que foi R$ 9433,87 a 13 anos atrás?

2 - > Se esses FDPs que não necessitam de licença podem trabalhar sem pagar imposto, eu também quero, existe algum processo pra revindicar isso?

3 - > Sobre os impostos já Pagos, 500+600+1000 por ano, será devolvido esse ano?


Aguardo comentários dessa insanidade.

----------


## Bruno

vc de ter se confundido 
não é obrigado ter mais a outorga até 5k de clientes mais quem quiser ter tem 

sobre os imposto eles continua normal mesmo quem não tiver outorga vai pagar a TIF, fustel etc etc etc na vdd não mudou nada a não ser o processo de outorga que custava 9mil reais,
depois passou a custar 400 reais outorga para validada para cidade 1500 reais estado e 9mil nacional

e na boa não se refira os provedores com menos de 5 mil cliente de FDP eles não tem nada haver com a decisão da anatel, tu foi infeliz

----------


## avatar52

Concordo com o Bruno, o seu comentário foi super infeliz (apesar que aqui tenho bem mais que 5 mil clientes) e não menosprezo os menores, somente menosprezo os que prestam serviços de merda, esse sim merecem bala. :-)

----------


## Ebudny

Caro amigo,

Eu tenho 250 clientes, talvez me expressei mal, os FDPs são a merda dos fiscais, caras que não sabem trabalhar, nem link dedicado compram, e tudo mais.

Anatel na Cidade de Criciúma não resolve nada, tem mais de 30 provedores inrregulares como potencia em excesso, como antenas em canais não permitidas, etc...

Esses pra mim são os FDPs.

----------


## Bruno

> Caro amigo,
> 
> Eu tenho 250 clientes, talvez me expressei mal, os FDPs são a merda dos fiscais, caras que não sabem trabalhar, nem link dedicado compram, e tudo mais.
> 
> Anatel na Cidade de Criciúma não resolve nada, tem mais de 30 provedores inrregulares como potencia em excesso, como antenas em canais não permitidas, etc...
> 
> Esses pra mim são os FDPs.


ai é complicado mesmo 
o cara compra uma adsl não paga imposto polui o spectro 
anatel só vai se tiver denuncia é complicado

----------


## adrianoal00

quer se informar e saber sobre tudo ??? dar uma olhada nesse video ...


forte abraco a todos e vamos que vamos !!!

----------


## Ebudny

aqui em Criciúma fiz duas denuncias faz 3 meses e nada ainda... Antena Ominin 610, nem homologado pela tia ANA é... por isso a Revolta.

----------


## cleuzo

O que revolta mesmo é no link que pago 27.000 tem embutido 6.000 de impostos
Vou emitir NF vai dar mais 3.000 de impostos que vai nao se sabe para onde esse dinheiro

----------


## alextaws

Pelo que andei lendo vai haver a Outorga e o Credenciado, em casos digamos como participação em Licitações, somente quem tem Outorga poderá participar.

----------


## raumaster

Tava vendo o video aí acima e essa questão do uso de postes poder ser negada pela operadora de energia se vc for apenas credenciado e não outorgado é uma besteira sem tamanho! Só porque existe uma norma na Aneel que exige que vc tenha outorga! É claro, até a criação dessa norma o minimo que existia era a outorga, agora temos outra opção e essa normal da Aneel tem que ser revista. Na prática não muda praticamente nada, só algumas taxa que vc nao vai pagar mais, uso de elances de radio licenciado q nao podera usar...mas praticamente todo resto é a mesma obrigação pra todos! Ser um credenciado te torna menos profissional que um outorgado pra operadora de energia poder ter negar o aluguel? Só uma questão burocrática que deveria ser revista, credenciado, outorgado... na prática dá no mesmo pra vc trabalhar com postes, vai ter que ter projeto do mesmo jeito, tem que ser uma empresa registrada, permitida pela Anantel e Aneel não deveria levar isso em consideração não.

----------

